# Suprise pure white



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

My blue runt hen and red lace cock produced an all white baby! As she was growing up, i assumed the white feathers were just the beginnings of a lace color-but nope! That baby's all white! The hen has a white flight and the red lace cock has white in him... I guess they both have some pure white recessive gene?


----------

